# Bribie - Oceanside Sat 23 June am



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I am thinking of revisiting the lucky snapper spot tomorrow morning.

Seabreeze has downgraded the wind and look like by mid morning it should be beautiful.

Anyone keen.

Plan to launch from 8th avenue when I get there. 6.30-7 most likely.

If it looks to ugly I'll probably retreat back to the passage.

Ash


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all 
count me in again. this time i will try not to get swamped on entry  .
I will be at 8th ave about 5 530.

I got a 2 day pass so i will be in for sunday as well.
I have changed my times for 2moro it will be more like 530.6


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

If you chaps decide to go out on Sunday, let me know. No fishing tokens for Saturday, but Sunday is all clear


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

how did you chaps go today? when i woke up it was raining, so went for a quick walk to check out how the passage was looking. didn't seem too bad, but a little choppy.

i will be heading out tomorrow am to hunt some snapper off white patch. will be launching from a very little used/known boat ramp at the end of sunderland drive, which is nice and close to whitepatch.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Managed a couple of squire/snapper and a flathead about as long as the lure.
Will do a report /pics later.

Conditions were tolerable while not comfortable...

If I didn't have other plans I would be out there again tomorrow.

Ash


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

xerubus said:


> i will be heading out tomorrow am to hunt some snapper off white patch. will be launching from a very little used/known boat ramp at the end of sunderland drive, which is nice and close to whitepatch.


What time are you heading out??.....just on the slim possibility I decide to come up :? .


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> What time are you heading out??.....just on the slim possibility I decide to come up :? .


I'm thinking around 0700-0730, but can go earlier or later if others want to come for a paddle. Want to head as far north as I can whilst trolling, and then drift down the dropoffs and flick some plastics while the tide is falling. Looks like it will be a bit windy, but I *NEED* to get some blood on this yak to make my wife give me more tokens for the future. 

Right at the end of Sunderland Drive (Banksia Beach) there is a toilet block and a 'semi' boat ramp. Not many people use this any more, (or know about it) but it looks like a great spot to set the yak off from. Also houses opposite which should give some 'security' to the cars.

Have started a new thread here: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=8542


----------

